# Banded Pigeon



## JoyHart (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a pigeon in my yard that I noticed has a green band around it's leg. I live in Akron, Ohio. I am not sure who to contact. I am afraid he is going to get hurt eventually as he/she has no fear of other animals or humans. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for your concern for this pigeon. If can get all the letters and numbers from the band and post them here, we can probably track down the club the bird is registered with. If there is a chance of catching and safely confining the bird while we do this, that would be best.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please DO trap the bird, for the birds safety and so he/she can be returned to the owner.

Thank you.

Here is a simple trap you can make:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## serakac (Oct 20, 2008)

*how to take care of a banded piegon*

If the bird has a band on its leg, the owner can sometimes be traced through one of the national pigeon organizations. However, this is often not even necessary. After twenty-four to forty-eight hours rest with food and water, most homing pigeons are more than capable of finding their way home on their own. Simply release the bird in an area free of wires or other obstacles and it will usually head home immediately.
-------------
Sera

Guaranteed ROI


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

serakac said:


> If the bird has a band on its leg, the owner can sometimes be traced through one of the national pigeon organizations. However, this is often not even necessary. After twenty-four to forty-eight hours rest with food and water, most homing pigeons are more than capable of finding their way home on their own. Simply release the bird in an area free of wires or other obstacles and it will usually head home immediately.
> -------------
> Sera
> 
> Guaranteed ROI


That is absolutely true, if the bird has no injuries, and IF the bird isn't too far from home.

We always recommend the bird be caught first to read its band and secure its safety (cause if he is slowed down due to hunger and such he can become hawk meal), and so the band can be read and owner notified. Once the owner is notified and health of bird is determined as well as how far from home he is, then the decision can be reached.

Thank you for sharing.


----------

